# My new squirrel gun



## mmarkey (Nov 30, 2012)

I finally took some pictures of my new squirrel gun. It's an interpretation of David Crockett's first rifle, that is in a museum in Knoxville, TN. I made some changes to the original design to suit my liking.

It's a 42" Colerain 36 Caliber flintlock. I bought the barrel, Lock, trigger guard casting and butt plate casting. The stock was a curly cherry blank (Plank) All the other parts I made.

I finished it about a month ago and it has been to the range a couple of times. Shoots good. Feels like shooting a BB gun compared to my 50 Cal.
















The indian head finial close-up.

























This is a close-up of the semi-hidden patch box latch release.































Well that's it. I hope you like it. Any questions I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 30, 2012)

WOW
Looks great.


----------



## TarponStalker (Nov 30, 2012)

Michael,
you did a great job. That's a beautiful rifle. I have been considering a .36 cal squirrel rifle for my next project. My very 1st build was a po boy style .32 that I use for squirrels. However, it looks like an axe handle compared to your work! Even after building 3 guns, I still don't have the nerve to try relief carving. On my last one, an Armstrong style, I did put in some brass inlays and incise carving but couldn't make myself try a fancy patchbox as the originals have. Maybe next time. 
Keep up the good work. I just love the slender look on a flintlock long rifle.


----------



## mmarkey (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks, guys. 
Relief carving looks a lot harder than it really is. Just take your time and keep your chisels verrrrrry sharp. I sometimes strop mine every couple of minutes. But in any case go real slow and take very small chips.


----------



## TarponStalker (Nov 30, 2012)

That sounds good when you say it fast! Ha ha!  I can barely write my name legibly. I need to practice on some junk wood before ruining a $200 piece of maple.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 30, 2012)

work of art!  love it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2012)

That rifle is truly a magnificent work of usable art. I commend you on that masterpiece.

One of these days...


----------



## SASS249 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nicely done Michael.  I have always liked cherry stocks but you do not see many of them.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 30, 2012)

the lock is on the wrong side ...   

she's a beaut .... nice job on her ...


----------



## mmarkey (Nov 30, 2012)

SASS 
after working on this one, I think I know why. It takes about twice as long to build one in cherry. The wood is nasty to work, it chips very easily to the point it's brittle, and the grain is very unpredictable run-outs don't always come back. But they do build into a beautiful rifle. It's going to be a while before I do another in cherry, but who knows.


----------



## david w. (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Great looking gun made with fine craftsmanship!


----------



## Gecko (Nov 30, 2012)

Very fine rifle.


----------



## SASS249 (Nov 30, 2012)

mmarkey said:


> SASS
> after working on this one, I think I know why. It takes about twice as long to build one in cherry. The wood is nasty to work, it chips very easily to the point it's brittle, and the grain is very unpredictable run-outs don't always come back. But they do build into a beautiful rifle. It's going to be a while before I do another in cherry, but who knows.



That is why my only cherry stocked rifle is an uncarved southern mountain gun.  Wasn't going to say anything but from the closeups of your carvings it is clear you had a devil of a time with it.


----------



## snook24 (Nov 30, 2012)

wow thats beautiful!! Thats my dream rifle right there!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 30, 2012)

That thing is absolutely beautiful.  Im gonna have me one one of these days.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 30, 2012)

very nice job!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 1, 2012)

good looking rifle


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Dec 2, 2012)

Beautiful Mike, It sure looks different than the last time I saw it. Sorry I didn't call but in-laws were in and I was unable to break away. I'll call you later this week.


----------



## PopPop (Dec 2, 2012)

Life is too short to hunt with ugly guns, you, Sir are livin Good!


----------



## turkey foot (Dec 2, 2012)

Great job, I feel blessed just to see the pictures.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 3, 2012)

I sent my best friend a link to this thread. Between having fired my TC Hawken and my son's Army .44 and the pictures of this rifle, he's just itchin' to get a smoke stick.
He actually wants to get a kit gun. I think we have a new convert.


----------



## Lorren68 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just so everyone knows, this rifle shoots every bit as good as it looks.  The only problem with it is it is scared of the bulls eye when Mike shoots it.


----------



## mmarkey (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to say he's right. I can shoot the bull out without ever hitting it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

A dandy of a squirrel and turkey rifle.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2012)

Beautiful Gun!!.......You did a wonderful job Sir!!


----------



## mmarkey (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all for the high praise. I'm happy with the rifle but it is not my best example, I'm not a fan of cherry wood it is very difficult to work especially for a decoratively carved rifle. I think I'll stick to curley maple for some time to come.


----------



## JLC (Dec 5, 2012)

That is nothing short of beautiful.   I have wanted to try a 36 on turkeys.


----------



## Shug (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful gun! It's a work of art.....Where did you get the parts?


----------



## mmarkey (Dec 6, 2012)

Shug said:


> Beautiful gun! It's a work of art.....Where did you get the parts?



Thanks Shug: The barrel and the buttplate I got from "Knob Mountain Muzzleloading". The Lock is from Chambers. The Triggerguard and the rear sight are from "Track of the Wolf". Everything else including shaping the stock from a blank and inletting the barrel and ramrod were made by me.


----------



## weekender (Dec 7, 2012)

awesome piece, something to be VERY proud of. Thanks for sharing the photos and info with us.


----------



## guitarzan (Dec 17, 2012)

That rifle is so pretty, it will take your breath away.  Great Job


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a work of art.   Kinda hate to take it to the woods to scratch it....... ;>(whip:


----------



## pacecars (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful gun! I have one question though. Is there any signifigance in the Indian head being upside down?


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice,pictures of a range session, or hunt with it would be great.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't even like flintlock and I would buy that gun today! That's nice!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 10, 2013)

That is a very nice piece of work!


----------



## mmarkey (Jan 11, 2013)

pacecars said:


> Beautiful gun! I have one question though. Is there any signifigance in the Indian head being upside down?



Don't know about that. This rifle is my version of a rifle owned by the famous David Crockett. The original is in a museum in Knoxville, Tennessee. Personally I think it's just a design element, and if you didn't know it was there you probably would'nt even notice it.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 11, 2013)

Either way it is excellent work and I applaud you. I wish I had 1/2 the talent and patience you have.


----------



## Redleaf (Feb 11, 2013)

Pretty gun!    You working on anything new right now?  BTW,  I guess you knew that Dan has moved the territorial match up at Cornelia to the first weekend of April?   Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## mmarkey (Feb 11, 2013)

I just sent a new rifle to Track of the Wolf, should be on their site very soon. I'm planning to attend the novelty shoot this Saturday, should be a fun time.


----------



## cramer (Feb 17, 2013)

gorgeous
I enjoy seeing your work and appreciate you sharing


----------



## mmarkey (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## chevyman10709 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice gun, good job! There is no way I would take that masterpiece through the woods looking for tree rats though


----------

